# How many fish?



## clairescunny55

How many fish can I keep in a 24lt tank?


----------



## Guest

You have a few options...

Option 1) One Siamese Fighting fish (_Betta splendens_)

Option 2) 6x _Microrasbora nana_

Option 3) 6x Ember Tetras (_Hypessobrycon amandae_)

Option 4) 2x Sparkling Gouramis (_Trichopsis pumila_)

For a tank of this size, you should certainly not purchase any fish that grow larger than 5cm/2" or are particularly active. Unfortunately this rules out the majority of Rasboras, Tetras, Barbs and Danios with the exception of those listed above.


----------



## cmontez88

Ahm... a 24 lt tank will actually hold less... you can only keep small fish there... Goldfish can't be kept there since goldfish can grow to 6 inches long... 

However, you may keep 1cm fish in length there... Just make sure the fish will really grow to a cm long...


----------

